# meet alice pomplemousse and spash



## cupids_cuties (Jan 7, 2007)

alice pomplemousse is a little over 4 months old (beige hooded)
splash is about 1 month 3 weeks, maybe two months(black hooded)


----------



## cupids_cuties (Jan 7, 2007)

splash is about 1 month 3 weeks maybe 2 months and ive had him with me for almost a month now. he likes to lounge around(if he is out alone)...or go completly nuts actually...mostly he likes to pick on alice by furiously grooming, and climbing onto her head.

alice pomplemousse is just over 4 months. i got her in november and she is an amazing rat. she is so pretty and loves to snuggle. she looks white in the pic but is beige hooded.( well the beige is really distinct and almost with tints of pink, there are also white hairs interspersed, is this a specific color or is it just beige?)

and these are my babies


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

They are both beautiful!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

from that picture i'm pretty sure splash is a girl. i'm 98% sure of this. please give us some more pictures of her/him to make sure. the ears look a little big but its really hard to tell from the that picture. but if she is a normal pet rat and not a rattus rattus that somehow got mixed in and color mutated then splash is a girl.


----------



## cupids_cuties (Jan 7, 2007)

here is a pic of splash's ears from behind...i didnt know about rattus rattus so i nvr looked for traits...but in person his ears are really big and long.
(so brown rats and black rats can interbreed w/out problems?)
or is there a possibility that he is a dwarf rat?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

no, that is most definately a norwegian. the face is nice and blocky. she's just a gangly little baby one. from the pictures i'm pegging her at about 5-7 weeks old in fact, though i could be wrong, its always easier to tell when you're actually holding them or at least seeing them in person. when they're young they're a bit out of proportion, just like any other baby thing. so from that i say you have 2 very beautiful GIRLS. 

as far as the 2 types interbreeding, i'm really not sure. i know mice and rats can't but i don't know about other similar breeds of rats. i know i have a site bookmarked that would help with this but i'm on my boyfriend's computer right now so i can't access that link. when i get back to mine i'll look it up.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

I've read that black rats and norways cannot breed with each other, but they can "fool around."

Girls or boys, your babies are darling!


----------

